# is there something behind me Dad?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we had a lovely stroll down the canal this afternoon


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

and this is why they weren't budging ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... Mom and Dad swan and seven cute little cygnets!! But I wonder what Ruby did when she spotted them. Around here, the swans can be pretty aggressive. I know a young woman who was floating around a lake on an inflatable thing and was attacked by a swan. She didn't realize she had floated too close to the nest. This happened on the eve of her wedding day, no less! She was not badly hurt, but still... kinda scary. 

So, how did Ruby react?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

very well msW, no charging in after them all though tbh I'd given her a "steady" command as soon as I saw them. She looked at them but held steady I'm glad to say.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You really have a gem in Ruby!! Beauty AND brains!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

believe me Mary, she can be a real niggly knickers at times


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Niggly knickers! Haven't heard that one before! In what way ?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

she just doesn't like strange dogs or people getting in her face Alice, and she lets them know it.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I think if I was a dog I would be like Ruby.. nothing winds me up more than getting hugged by people I barely know! personal space can be a good thing


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I hear that, Hbomb! I have never been much of a "hugger". I just feel like saying, when a virtual stranger comes at me with outstretched arms, PLEASE DON'T (but of course, I don't). 

I guess that's one of the things I love about dogs. They are pretty honest about how they feel!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Harri, our Dozer us the same exact way. That's how he got attacked, bec his warning to get out if his face was taken as a challenge. And when his cousin (a weim) visits they are fine around each other but Dozer will NOT look at him directly. Always points his face away.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow! How fun. I've never seen such little swanlings so close before!

That reminds me...Jasper saw his first deer today when we were out. It was about 5, 5:15 when he spotted it. It was on the other side of the fence. He stared after it for a good five minutes. Not sure what he would have done if he could have chased it (he'll stop if I tell him, so not too worried about him running off after something). He's known to back down willingly if the other animal stands its ground, so I imagine if the deer ever just refused to run, he wouldn't chase. 

Sometimes on our runs we come across geese. Since we aren't terribly far from their nests, they're pretty displeased with him running around. They puff up and stand their ground--and he decides he'd rather be on the other side of me! My hero.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I don't have a picture but Sam missed noticing a rabbit today (ten feet away)... he spotted a female dog, instead :-[ 



 think it's photoshop...


----------

